# Running extremely rough - Codes: P0301, P0601, P0106, P0171,P1101, P0131



## stei3403 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello, New to the forum.

I have a 2012 Cruze eco 1.4L Turbo that just started running extremely rough all of a sudden and threw a bunch of codes. Vehicle idles and runs very rough, stalls, misfires, sputters, etc.

Codes:
P0301 - Cyl 1 misfire
P0601 - PCM read only memory (ROM) - checksum failure
C3103
C1BAA
B2AAA
P0106 - MAP System performance
P015B
P0171 - Fuel trim lean bank 1
P1101 - MAF related?
P0131 - O2 circuit low voltage Bank 1 Sensor 1

When the check engine light first came on it was accompanied by a Traction control/Stabilitrac warning. It got progressively worse over the course of a couple hundred miles until it would barely run. 

Car is at the dealer now and all they did is clear the codes and they want to replace the O2 sensor...

I think the most likely culprit is a faulty PCM?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

stei3403 said:


> Hello, New to the forum.
> 
> I have a 2012 Cruze eco 1.4L Turbo that just started running extremely rough all of a sudden and threw a bunch of codes. Vehicle idles and runs very rough, stalls, misfires, sputters, etc.
> 
> ...


Throwing that many codes **** it could be anything but the PCM could possibly be a culprit but I don't think for everything on that list, I don't really see how an 02 sensor would fix all of those issues tho have you had any other issues with the car? Have you had the negative ground cable tested for the recall that's out?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The Traction Control light and multiple codes makes me wonder if this might have something to do with the negative battery cable recall:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

A p0601 is basically telling you that the Fuel pump control module has an internal fault. SI directs you to reprogram the module, if P0601 sets again, replace it.
It is possible that most if not all of your woes are caused by this failure.


----------



## stei3403 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just got word from the dealer that they found a leak in the cam shaft seal. I guess this is causing a vacuum leak which would explain many of the codes. They also said that they are not seeing the P0601 which I find quite odd.

And of course they are still trying to sell me on the O2 sensor...


----------



## stei3403 (Feb 13, 2015)

Blue Angel said:


> The Traction Control light and multiple codes makes me wonder if this might have something to do with the negative battery cable recall:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html



Good call on the battery cable recall. I saw that the other day but didn't think anything about it. I will mention it next time I talk to the guy.

Also, I have never had any issues with the vehicle. Bought it CPO with 20,000 miles and have been driving it for about a year. Car now has over 70,000 on it and never had to do anything but oil, filters, etc.


----------



## TheGoonie11 (Jan 20, 2017)

I started to have this issue with my 2012 LT RS Cruze. I got the following codes: P0171, P0106 and P1101. I did get the P0301 misfire but it was due to the 3 codes listed before. We did some research and found the following COULD be wrong with the car: Valve cover, O2 sensor, MAF sensor, MAP sensor, ignition coil or PCV hose. I was having the same issues... check engine light was coming on, then the traction control/stabilitrac warning. The car would idle extremely rough, pulsing between 500-700 RPMs. When I would turn the car off, my fan would kick in and run for a bit as well.

Here is what we replaced (and did not fix the issue):
Valve cover and gasket
Ignition coil
MAF sensor
spark plugs
Seafoam cleaner
Lucas Oil Injector Cleaner

After more looking (my brother did a lot of research and testing with my car) and discovered 1 part we overlooked. The PCV valve tubing (GM part# 25193343). The tubing was so brittle and hard that it has broken down near the connector, under the exit turbo enlet. We replaced the part with a heat hose and it fixed the issue! We put the old ignition coil on to test, and it was still good. We also tested the old MAF sensor and it worked as well. We did keep the new spark plugs, as those needed to be replaced anyway. And we still think it needed the dreaded valve cover replaced as well. All in all, instead of spending $800 at the dealership to get it fixed, we spent around $140 (not including the beer I paid my brother for the work). 

here are some pics of the hose (old and new):
Factory PCV hose on the car








the hose was broken near the connector















New hose we put on the car


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P0171 almost always points to the PCV valve/camshaft cover.


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Goonie11. Same issue, broken tube with heater hose repair. 
Of course did not find it before I put the new valve cover on, new spark plugs (needed um anyway), new battery (5 years old and was going to replace it anyway).


----------



## mail.djain (Jan 14, 2020)

I broke my hose exactly where yours is broken. I was trying to replace thermostat housing assembly due to error code 0599 and broke it while I was pulling it out. Its very brittle and connector is tough to take out. For now I have wrapped it with lots of electrical tape and it seem to be working fine for now. What kind of tubing did you replace it with ? I might do the same. New assembly is around $45 :-(


TheGoonie11 said:


> I started to have this issue with my 2012 LT RS Cruze. I got the following codes: P0171, P0106 and P1101. I did get the P0301 misfire but it was due to the 3 codes listed before. We did some research and found the following COULD be wrong with the car: Valve cover, O2 sensor, MAF sensor, MAP sensor, ignition coil or PCV hose. I was having the same issues... check engine light was coming on, then the traction control/stabilitrac warning. The car would idle extremely rough, pulsing between 500-700 RPMs. When I would turn the car off, my fan would kick in and run for a bit as well.
> 
> Here is what we replaced (and did not fix the issue):
> Valve cover and gasket
> ...


----------



## wolford171 (Jul 4, 2020)

I know this is old but if anybody is still out there, I have these exact symptoms, down to the fan running every time I shut it off. I replaced the intake manifold, cam cover, the hose to the turbo inlet thing, spark plugs and fuel injectors. Ignition coil is about a year old and looks fine. It seems to run pretty much ok ( a few minor stutters but nothing too bad) when starting out slow but when I try real acceleration, the engine light and stabilitrack crap starts going off and then it starts running real bad again. Starts out with p0171 and when I run it to make it go haywire by harder acceleration, I start getting p0302 which I hope is just a side effect. Im just not sure where to go from here. Is the check valve to the turbo inside that hose I replaced? How big of a deal is replacing all these sensors I keep hearing about?


----------

